# Elddis Autoquest 600/Compass Avantgarde 600



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Looking for information from owners or others about the above motorhome, I am considering purchasing one but would like more information first.

I really need a four berth but this 600 looks fine with its rear bunks which can be used as a garage to house a wheelchair and other items neede for camping.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Well, gone and done it, ordered the Autoquest 600 for next March, so I will be joining the happy throngs of motorhome users.

I shouild be able to make my own report next year.

After sailing and boating for 31 years and having to give this up from ill health I am looking forward to cruising on the roadways next.

Peter


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations Peter.. It will be the longest 6 months ever ..!

Jim


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good move Peter

I can't speak for the 600 version but we have had the dealer badged 200 version for a year and the only thing that does not work is the fresh water gauge which seems to show empty or full but no useful graduations between.
It's going to be replaced at the first service in November.

Nothing has fallen off, broken, not done what it was supposed to do or given us any worry.

Hope you have the same experience with yours.

G.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your replies folks, we have spent a whole year looking at potential motorhomes and have seen a lot of rubbish in the second hand market and could not find one in the right price bracket that we needed.

Then at the York motorcaravan show we saw the new Elddis 600 which is a 6 berth, but we only need a 4 berth but the extra bunk space will be used as storage for my wheelchair or scooter, my wifes bike and other bits and pieces.

The spec is very good, a 2.2 HDI peugeot with a full electric cab pack, full oven, carpets etc, it is the maximum size that would go in the drive as well, so we are looking forward to next year when we can start camping, at 57 it is a good age to start, I just hope we do not run out of cash, I will have to get a book on camp sites and prices etc.

Peter


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Well, last weekend we finaly had our first camping trip to Skegness, only 3 days in Skegness then we had to go back for some warranty work on the Tuesday so were able to stay at Newark for one night.

Unfortunately we had some problems after the work was carried out which need to be resolved, but we are in contact with the dealer and Explorer.

Can anyone tell me of any Explorer group dealers in the east riding of Yorkshire area that they would recommend, well ours is an Elddis but I am sure that any Exploreer group dealer will do.

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Explorer*

Hi

When I was shopping around, I found Wandahome at south cave very helpful.

Only had e mail and telephone dealings with them but they returned by emails quickly and sourced the info I was looking for.

Don't know if that is of any help

Rapide561


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Wandahome*

Greetngs,

Thanks Rapide, I often visit Waudby's at South Cave, so I think I shall be going to Wandahome for my servicng and warranty work.

Peter


----------

